# Syncro to Haldex Conversion



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available*

*UPDATE Oct 08* Haldex GenII Conversion Kits Coming Soon for the MkII/III platform. This new kit will be based on the MkV rear axle setup, means no syncro parts are needed, this kit uses the parts from the latest MkV/TT setup, this kit can also be used without the 4Motion option to install an indendent rear suspension. Kit will be modular based so you an update in stages.
Stay tuned..









PLEASE NOTE: From March 1st 2008 Dutchdub will no longer sell Syncro to Haldex Conversion kits and/or 02M gearbox mounts. These parts will continue to be available through a new company called Dutch Build formerly Schimmel Engineering. Dutch Build is a new company focusing on special parts for the Volkswagen range. I would like to thank all who supported me over the last couple of years were some of my customer became really good friends...Marcel
http://WWW.DUTCHBUILD.COM
*Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available*
A combined action of Schimmel Engineering & Dutchdub resulted in a syncro to Haldex conversion kit. The Haldex conversion kit also mounts to the original rear-axle crossbeam and syncro diff mounting points, this is the mounting point that bolts the rear of the syncro diff to the body. No need in shortening the propshaft.
For those interrested we had several sets cut and can supply this as DIY package, means you need to do the welding yourself, however the separate parts are tack welded for reference, no jig included. 
A gearbox 02M mount is also avaliable to mount the 02M gearbox in the MkII/III platform, Please contact me for pricing.
Below are the pictures of YELLOWSLC's rear axle that has been converted this weekend. 

























More pictures on: http://www.dutchdub.com/Forsale.htm








*New style 02M mount:*








_Modified by Dutch1967 at 1:37 PM 5-29-2005_

_Modified by Dutch1967 at 8:32 AM 9-22-2005_

_Modified by Dutch1967 at 2:25 PM 2-29-2008_

_Modified by Dutch1967 at 2:22 PM 10-24-2008_


_Modified by Dutch1967 at 2:24 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Beautiful work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*
















 cheers to my dutch friend


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

nice stuff man, i like the work. and the price is reasonable. 
i guess i will have to wait until my (allegedly) fragile syncro rear diff goes
so what about controlling the rear diff??


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_nice stuff man, i like the work. and the price is reasonable. 
i guess i will have to wait until my (allegedly) fragile syncro rear diff goes
so what about controlling the rear diff??

I am curious about electronic control of the rear Haldex unit as well. 
Nice work, btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Dutch, does this retrofit kit to allow Haldex installation allow the original Syncro propshaft to be used, or does the prop need to be modified? What about rear CV axles?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (swingwing205)*

Toby - good question, but the propshaft doesn't need to be altered, this is why we constructed the jig, we are able to align the rear differential to its correct location and position. The Haldex unit bolts to the frame with 4 qty M10 bolts on the back and two M10 bolts on the top similar to the original Synco differential. However the two top ones need to be bored to a larger diameter and threaded.
*CV Axles:* As for the rear CV axles we need to understand that there are two trailing arm versions related to width, overall there are three types of trailing arms related to the larger or smaller bearing (68mm or 72mm), not mentioning the Quantum trailing arms (I have never had one in my hands so can’t judge). The normal trailing arms can be found on all non VR6 platforms, were early ones have have a fully cast housing and 68mm bearing and the latter ones only a cast bearing housing with 72mm bearing, the VR6 platform uses the Plus trailing arms and are about 12mm wider then the normal ones and only use the 72mm bearing size.
*Haldex:* The Haldex unit compared to the Syncro unit is exactly 20mm wider CV wise, the standard rear CV axles have enough play for reuse. However the best setup is using the slightly wider VR6 trailing arms. But you might want to consider milling some items to win a couple of mm. 
*More pics of the development process:*








Standard Golf Rallye/Passat syncro rear axle. Jig created for correct measurements related to coupling. Note the Haldex unit on the left side.








Top view of the rear axle and the created jig. Haldex rear diff in the background.








Grinding off the original syncro brackets from the rear beam, time consuming and dirty job.








The finished result after removing the original brackets. The Haldex diff is trial fitted using the jig for correct installation and alignment.








Another view taken from behind, you see that the beam just clears the diff housing. The Haldex diff is somewhat larger then the Syncro diff, so space is limited due to the fuel-tank.








Creation of the new diff support bracket using the original mounting points. Again space is limited.








Another view taken from the side. Bushings are used for proper installation of the rear differential. Note: the original G60 trailing arm installed.








Another view from the back. Note: the original drive-shaft on the right side.








Card board drawings for the left side support.








Card board drawings for the right support and inner support.








Final design cut and tack welded in different stages to original rearbeam before being fully welded.








Another view from underneath after being fully welded.








The finished result, including the differential support bracket. Note: differential support brackets is different for MkIII and Passat syncro models.








Drilling holes in top mounts of haldex diff, don't drill further then 44mm.








Tapping of M12 metric thread in holes to mount haldex.








Freshly powdercoated..








Assembled with trailing arms..








And fitted with toe (track) adjustment...








Marcel

_Modified by Dutch1967 at 3:46 PM 11-23-2005_


_Modified by Dutch1967 at 8:14 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Beautiful pics, very clear!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







_proost!_
So, since you guys have done the hard part, I'll just have to say nicks to my plans and just buy these retro parts off you once I get the Haldex gearboxes...
So the Haldex rear gearbox is 20mm wider than the Syncro rear, so divde that # by 2 and that means that the rear CVs need to be about 10mm shorter than normal (applying only to the earlier 4 cyl rear CV's, not Plus or B2 Syncro rear CV's). Correct me if I'm wrong. That wouldn't be too hard to accomplish, I'll just have to get a spare set of those particular rear CV's.
I'm assuming you did your conversion using the Plus rear Syncro suspension, right?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

i dont think you ever answered the question of "how is the haldex electronically controlled?"


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (speed51133!)*

We can't give away all secrets








Here's a hint:
























Something similar coming


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

now that looks expensive








cant wait for details


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Couple more questions:
1. How much more weight does this add?
2. Have you tried bolting this to several different cars to see if there is much variation?
3. For the DIY kit, you have already pre-assembled and tack welded the "box" that goes onto the Syncro subframe? Shipping parts around is expensive, so if I understand correctly you can ship the coversion parts and then I am responsible for making them fit. Is this correct? 

LOL. This is neat.







So one could put engage the Haldex from anywhere between 0 and 100%? I think I need to change my pants. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_We can't give away all secrets








Here's a hint:








Something similar coming












_Modified by DHill at 10:25 AM 3-24-2005_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
So the Haldex rear gearbox is 20mm wider than the Syncro rear, so divde that # by 2 and that means that the rear CVs need to be about 10mm shorter than normal (applying only to the earlier 4 cyl rear CV's, not Plus or B2 Syncro rear CV's). Correct me if I'm wrong. That wouldn't be too hard to accomplish, I'll just have to get a spare set of those particular rear CV's.

Toby - that's correct 10mm each side, however your inner CV's needs to be TT/R32 items. On my setup the outers are also TT items, means I updated the old rear hubs to VR6 front hubs using the larger spline CV's. You only need to machine it to accept the ABS ring.

_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I'm assuming you did your conversion using the Plus rear Syncro suspension, right?

Absolutely -








Here's a picture of the final result.










_Modified by Dutch1967 at 3:52 PM 11-23-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

so does the price you quoted in the original post include the electronics needed to control the haldex?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_so does the price you quoted in the original post include the electronics needed to control the haldex?

No, I'm sure that's just for the retro parts for the Haldex to Syncro rear suspension. I'd guess those Haldex electrical control parts will be rpricey, but well worth the $$$!


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
1. How much more weight does this add?

It's actually lighter then the original item, but keep in mind that the Haldex differential itself is somewhat heavier.

_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_2. Have you tried bolting this to several different cars to see if there is much variation?

It will fit on all MkII/III and Passat models, I do not know about the Quantum, we don't have that model here in Europe, it will fit the normal and uprated syncro system, the normal version has smaller bushings on the ends. See picture below.

_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_3. For the DIY kit, you have already pre-assembled and tack welded the "box" that goes onto the Syncro subframe? Shipping parts around is expensive, so if I understand correctly you can ship the coversion parts and then I am responsible for making them fit. Is this correct? 

That's correct. 
The picture below shows the difference between the two types of rear-beams. As said it has smaller bushings and lacks the dual exhaust hangers.




















_Modified by Dutch1967 at 3:48 PM 11-23-2005_


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

I used some MK1 inner cv joints with Rallye shafts in a Rallye rear beam with Haldex.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*

Put me on the list for the haldex controler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

If I wanted to do this on my a2 1.8t swap, I could put in a rado or a syncro center column?, If I put a fuel cell in the trunk could I leave the rear floor pan alone or do I need still need to cut out part of the spare tire well to clear the diff, And I heard that without replacing the rear floor pan the us version of the rear floor pan is much weaker giving the car sloppier handling, is this true?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
It will fit on all MkII/III and Passat models, I do not know about the Quantum, we don't have that model here in Europe, it will fit the normal and uprated syncro system, the normal version has smaller bushings on the ends. See picture below.


You did have Quantum Syncros, only they were B2 Passat Syncros in Europe. FYI....


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
You did have Quantum Syncros, only they were B2 Passat Syncros in Europe. FYI....

Did we?..but we don't really call them Syncro's cos' they aren't...oeps







and then who really wants one...oeps







Excuses to those I just insulted with this reply..


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (vwdriver92)*

This setup will not fit under non-modified floor pans.. At a minimum, the spare tire well must be notched.


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (yellowslc)*

What Gearbox will be needed if you use a Haldex Rear?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (RPTOFNDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPTOFNDR* »_What Gearbox will be needed if you use a Haldex Rear?


The Haldex rear differential is to be used with a 02M or 02Q with an angle-drive gear ration of 17/27. The angle-drives from the O2Q and O2M gearbox are NOT interchangeable 
*Gear ratio's angle drive: *
*Car type/model:* 
Golf Rallye/Passat G60 has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III 1.8 Syncro has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III VR6 Syncro has an 16/21 ratio and 5-spd 02Q gearbox 
Audi TT/S3 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 6-spd 02M gearbox 
Golf IV 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd 02M 
Skoda 4Motion has a n 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd02M 
The 17/27 angle-drive for the 02Q/02C gearbox is available under part# *02C 409 053M*. You might want to consider this route, althought the part is quite expensive ($1100) it's a bolt-on option for those that that have a 6-spd 02Q box or don't want to go through all the trouble of fitting the 02M box, ordering custom drive-shafts etc.


----------



## Michael Ghia (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

How much is the control unit for the Haldex?
MG


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Did we?..but we don't really call them Syncro's cos' they aren't...oeps







and then who really wants one...oeps







Excuses to those I just insulted with this reply..

No offense taken, they really were more or less Audi Quattros, just rebadged as Syncros. Due to the differences in the rear suspesion, and slightly more weight in the rear, they handle better and feel better on the road than their Audi counterparts. This is what made them desireable, at least to me.
The rear suspension parts found in our B2 Syncros are useable in other VW syncro swaps, although the gearboxes aren't. I'd say these rear suspension setups would be very good candidates for your Halex retro parts, although I'm going to check into this very closely soon, once I get my other work car up and going (I'm taking the B2 Syncro off the road and pulling it apart, it has seen much better days...)


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
The Haldex rear differential is to be used with a 02M or 02Q with an angle-drive gear ration of 17/27. The angle-drives from the O2Q and O2M gearbox are NOT interchangeable 
*Gear ratio's angle drive: *
*Car type/model:* 
Golf Rallye/Passat G60 has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III 1.8 Syncro has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III VR6 Syncro has an 16/21 ratio and *5-spd 02Q *gearbox 
Audi TT/S3 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 6-spd 02M gearbox 
Golf IV 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd 02M 
Skoda 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd 02M 
The 17/27 angle-drive for the 02Q/02C gearbox is available under part# *02C 409 053M*. You might want to consider this route, althought the part is quite expensive ($1100) it's a bolt-on option for those that that have a *6-spd 02Q * box or don't want to go through all the trouble of fitting the 02M box, ordering custom drive-shafts etc. 


Hey Marcel, You might want to verify your data here, I noticed a few minor errors in the gearbox codes. (marked in red) are the 02Q gearboxes the same as the 02C? 
The 02C gearbox is the syncro 5-speed installed on the Rallye & G60 Passat syncro as I'me sure you already know.
out of curiosity, I checked the part # 02C 409 053M in my euro etka and it shows it as being a 20/21 ratio.
Could you please double check your info for us? We all know that you know your stuff!








Don't mean to be picky, just want everyone to have the correct data.



_Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3 at 12:15 PM 3-27-2005_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_
out of curiosity, I checked the part # 02C 409 053M in my euro etka and it shows it as being a 20/21 ratio.


Les, I have two angle drives here I will take some pictures to post here to see the difference below you find an extract from my ETKA

















02Q is the same as the 02A/C boxes, however there are some differences related to the oil feed to the angle-drive.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

I pulled up the exact same page on my euro etka and it shows 20/21. I then looked at the revision and found the reason for the difference. My etka is a few revisions behind yours!







Time for an update!





























I'm very curious to see what the exact differences are, but the fact that an angle drive with 17/21 exists for the 5 speed 02C is fantastic. 
I would liketo know if there is a 20/21 angle drive available to allow the 6 speed 02M to run with a syncro rear diff? This would permit some of us to upgrade to the 6spd now and do the haldex later.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_I would liketo know if there is a 20/21 angle drive available to allow the 6 speed 02M to run with a syncro rear diff? This would permit some of us to upgrade to the 6spd now and do the haldex later.

Les, The only thing I can think of is using the rear diff gears from the Sharan Syncro.








However I have never tried this


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

You've got an IM


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_ 
I'm very curious to see what the exact differences are, but the fact that an angle drive with 17/21 exists for the 5 speed 02C is fantastic. 


Les, see below picture; the top gear set is the 17/27 setup, with 17 teeth input gear, below the 20 teeth gear.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Thanks Marcel!
Will the angledrive from the 02Q bolt up to the G60 syncro 02C without mods? You mentioned minor differences in the oil passages.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (1.8TsyncroB3)*

This is a beauty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_
Will the angledrive from the 02Q bolt up to the G60 syncro 02C without mods? You mentioned minor differences in the oil passages.

Yes it will, but it needs to oil feed from the gearbox as found on the later spec. 02C gearbox, some early rallye and passat boxes do not have the oil passage.


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

hello marcel , steve here nice piece of work , 
don`t forget if you fit the angle drive from 02Q to a 02C gearbox , the 02Q angle drive is bolt in and the 02c isn`t 

_Modified by nuts4x4 at 9:19 PM 3-30-2005_


_Modified by nuts4x4 at 9:20 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Hi Marcel! I've sent you some mails, 'cos I need one of those kits for my Rallye. Could you please give me the details to transfer the money?


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello, I have also sent you an IM and e-mail. Please reply.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4x4* »_hello marcel , steve here nice piece of work , 
don`t forget if you fit the angle drive from 02Q to a 02C gearbox , the 02Q angle drive is bolt in and the 02c isn`t 



Stephen - don't fully understand what you mean? Apart from the oil-feed, the 02C 409 053M angle-drive is bolt-in.








And some folks waiting here to share your Haldex control secrets







, you were the first with a Haldex in a MkII...


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

sorry
i meant the 02C rallye and g60 syncro that has`nt a bolt in angle drive, seems to be alot more of them about, 
is that the angle drive from a A3 09/99 07/01
02C 409 053M ? 


_Modified by nuts4x4 at 4:03 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

hi
i definetly want a haldex controller and the rear beam mod.
i need to know where to send the money and when i can get this done
please let me know 
thanks


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Hey Dutch, is the 17/27 transfer gear ratio good for all Haldexes? 
I have an extra Rallye/Passat G60 Syncro forward transfer case, and I might want to get a set of those gears and install them into that transfer case. How expensive would that gear set be, or maybe you could find a good 02Q transfer case with the 17/27 gears?
I'm definitely going to have to hit you up for that Haldex adaptor metal.....


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4x4* »_ 
is that the angle drive from a A3 09/99 07/01
02C 409 053M ? 

Pops - the one in the picture is from a 2.0L MkIV


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Hey Dutch, is the 17/27 transfer gear ratio good for all Haldexes? 
I have an extra Rallye/Passat G60 Syncro forward transfer case, and I might want to get a set of those gears and install them into that transfer case. How expensive would that gear set be, or maybe you could find a good 02Q transfer case with the 17/27 gears?
I'm definitely going to have to hit you up for that Haldex adaptor metal.....

Toby - the 17/27 transfer ratio will work with all Haldex diffs. If you want to swap gears you need to understand that this is not a direct replacement due to that the input gear shaft diameter is different compared to the syncro version, however can be reworked by finding the correct industrial bearing. 
The 17/27 gearsets are not available seperately from VAG at this time.
Marcel


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Toby - the 17/27 transfer ratio will work with all Haldex diffs. If you want to swap gears you need to understand that this is not a direct replacement due to that the input gear shaft diameter is different compared to the syncro version, however can be reworked by finding the correct industrial bearing. 
The 17/27 gearsets are not available seperately from VAG at this time.
Marcel

I figured you were going to say that about the availability of the gearset. I guess I'll either need a used gearset or prints to make the gearset. Would you happen to have either one?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

any news about the haldex controller please let us know
thanks


----------



## supercharged 16v (Jan 3, 2002)

how much for the retro haldex rear beam and what do you have to do to fit the 02M gear box in a mk2
thanks


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

Dutch1967: i have sendt you an mail about the diy haldex kit..
but what shall i do about the speedo?? the o2m got digi and rallye got wire..
HELP needed!


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you got the 02m mount to mount the 02m tranny in the a2?


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_ 
A gearbox 02M mount is also avaliable to mount the 02M gearbox in the MkII/III platform, Please contact me for pricing.


will it work with stock syncro system??


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

02M will not work with the syncro rear differential. (Plenty of excellent info in the FAQ). 
02M transmission mounts are available for mk2/mk3/corrado applications.


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

price for the mount?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Updates:
Marcel and I have finally arranged freight so the completed rear setup will be stateside shortly. Even with my international freight account, it wasn't cheap. Marcel and I have discussed him sending a jig and a bunch of DIY kits over to be welded here rather than shipping to and from Holland. Let me know if there is any interest in doing this. 
My stateside fabricators have completed my engine/02M mounts, I will inquire about the cost for these items.
R


----------



## max psi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

It would be nice if you coud get the jig here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also how much are the diy kit's going for ?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Updates:
Marcel and I have finally arranged freight so the completed rear setup will be stateside shortly. Even with my international freight account, it wasn't cheap. Marcel and I have discussed him sending a jig and a bunch of DIY kits over to be welded here rather than shipping to and from Holland. Let me know if there is any interest in doing this. 
My stateside fabricators have completed my engine/02M mounts, I will inquire about the cost for these items.
R

Rob: You know there is interest right here.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll get the jig and some DYI kits if you guys aren't going to leave me hangin.


----------



## max psi (Jun 11, 2005)

just let me know how long until you get the jig and how much dor the diy kit


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (max psi)*

any new info on these kits is there anyone in the US with the jig for this or so we still have to get them from overseas?


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_any new info on these kits is there anyone in the US with the jig for this or so we still have to get them from overseas?

After discussing this with Dutchdub, I should be tooled up and ready to perform the conversions sometime in the next week or two. Dutchdub will be supplying me with the DIY kits so I can perform the conversions for others. I'm located just south of Montreal, but I can arrange to ship and recieve from an address in NY. This should help keep the cost of the conversion within a reasonable price range.
I'm not ready to discuss actual pricing until I have done my first conversion. I hope to begin that task as soon as my Jig is set up. I'll keep everyone updated on my progress.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

thanks let me know when you're set up


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*

New style 02M gearbox mount, 3 steel bushings still needed to be welded in to correctly align gearbox height. 
















Haven't seen any better mount yet....powdercoat it and it looks like factory stock.
Install pics coming soon..


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

when is it for sale? and the final price is?


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Looks fantastic. I assume that you will weld the ends of the strengthening ribs to the steel bushings for more strength ?
Also, with this mount bracket, what inner CV joints will fit? I seem to recall that the larger joints interfere with the mount boss on the sub-frame.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_Looks fantastic. I assume that you will weld the ends of the strengthening ribs to the steel bushings for more strength ?

Absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_Also, with this mount bracket, what inner CV joints will fit? I seem to recall that the larger joints interfere with the mount boss on the sub-frame.

Good question Les - The mount boss needs to be cut off and relocated slightly backwards to clear the inner CV/drive-shaft. The idea here is to mount the O2M mount on the gearbox, align engine and gearbox in engine bay, and weld the three bushing on O2M mount and relocated mount boss to subframe. Unfortunately this doesn't make it a bolt-on item.

_Quote, originally posted by *wertyt* »_when is it for sale? and the final price is?

Price is $130 
_Modified by Dutch1967 at 9:25 PM 9-21-2005_


_Modified by Dutch1967 at 2:20 PM 12-27-2005_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

You know I want one!


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Send IM. Please confirm, thanks


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Is better to weld MK4 style engine and gearbox mount on chasis leg or make engine mounts like this?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Have you guys investigated if you can remove the haldex controller all together. Basically removing the clutches. Would be the same as having a welded transfer case. I know it wouldnt be the best for a street car, but am thinking of a all out race car.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Is better to weld MK4 style engine and gearbox mount on chasis leg or make engine mounts like this?

Absolutely not, cut up a MkIV chassis leg and compare it with a cut up chassis leg from a MkII G60 not talking about a normal MkII chassis leg which is even weaker. The chassis leg plate material is twice as thick and has additional bracing to support the engine/gearbox stands…everything is possible but there’s also a safety aspect to keep in mind, so even if to go this route I would at least fit a cage and connect the shock towers and front of the chassis legs together for additional strength. The gearbox mount we developed is much easier too install then welding in the MkIV items.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

I'm sold on this mount. Where do I sign







PM sent.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I made conversion Golf mk2 1.6D to 1.9 TDI PD 130HP with O2M 6speed from skoda fabia RS ,here I welded mk4 mounts on chassis legs
But now I'm making Rallye Golf coversion to 2.8 24V V6 with 4motion and think that is easier to use VR6 mounts and custom made gearbox mount.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good question Les - The mount boss needs to be cut off and relocated slightly backwards to clear the inner CV/drive-shaft. The idea here is to mount the O2M mount on the gearbox, align engine and gearbox in engine bay, and weld the three bushing on O2M mount and relocated mount boss to subframe. Unfortunately this doesn't make it a bolt-on item.
Within a week or two, price still unknown, depending on how much we produce in the first batc, but expect to be in the region of 135 euro (165usd).








_Modified by Dutch1967 at 9:25 PM 9-21-2005_

Some off you have mailed me with the request to post some more information and include pictures of the 02M gearbox mount and how too install...








O2M mount in unfinished format:








Stock subframe with gearbox mount boss (Note: This is a MkII Golf with VR6 subframe)








Mounting boss cut off from subframe with angle-grinder.








O2M gearbox mount bolted to O2M gearbox and cut-off mounting boss bolted to gearbox mount.








Engine and gearbox installed in car for new reference of mounting boss with O2M gearbox mount. After correct installed gearbox mounting boss needs to be welded to subframe. Job done..
NOTE: On LHD cars depending on your steering box, late/early/non or power steering. In some occasions the gearbox will interfere with the steering box. In that case the whole engine and gearbox need to relocate 5mm to the front of the car. Means that both the engine and gearbox mounting bosses need to be cut and relocated to clear the steering box, the front engine mounting bracket slot needs to be enlarger by 5mm too. This issue will not occur on RHD driven cars.
Any questions let me know.











_Modified by Dutch1967 at 9:39 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (chav)*

hi
i just got done with my hadex conversion and i noticed that when the diff is bolted on and the control arms are bolted on that the axles sit at a angle and do not go straight fromt he diff to the hubs ,can you post a pic of the whole rear suspension together w/axles 
thanks


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I'm not surprised, I have watched your built-up and I can tell that you use the wrong Passat mounting brackets to hold the rear beam, so no wonder it sits under an angle. Use the correct mounting brackets and you should be fine. From what I can see from the pics you posted is that your engine/gearbox is twisted too and not fully aligned...but it's hard to see.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

the passat brakets do not haev anythign to do with this,its the same as the rally onlu diff is the rallye has 3 bolt holes adn passat 4 ,which i made work just liek on my old syncro setup on my car, i am talkign about the axle location of the diff is not straight to the hub,since i dod my rear beam like you to be able to keep the stock drive shaft,i know that your axles sit the same way but you do not have pics of that posted.
As far as my engine it sits perfectly level with the chasis and sits perfect in the engine bay ,i think its a distortion of the ics possibly
let me know if you understand what i mean
thanks


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Mine is mocked up currently without the haldex installed. It appears that my axles will angle forward (on a horizontal plane) from the diff out to the control arms. This appears to be correct as noted on keith's mk2 vr syncro (on marcel's website). I am using the quantum syncro brackets.
R


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Ok - I see what you mean looking at the below picture it sits indeed somewhat further forewards then on our setup, but I shouldn't worry to much about it. I will post a picture of our setup later, there's a project car in the workshop being built.








I also read that one of the trailing arms is bent, if you bought the complete rear axle as a set, I would ditch the whole thing and find a straight one, otherwise you will run from one problem into another. Seen too many bent axles that all looked ok, until you bolt them to the car.
BTW: The passat brackets are different then from the Golf, they have a slight offset in both vertical and horizonal mounting. However fitment under the right car should net out to zero in relation to the rear diff position.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Mine is mocked up currently without the haldex installed. It appears that my axles will angle forward (on a horizontal plane) from the diff out to the control arms. This appears to be correct as noted on keith's mk2 vr syncro (on marcel's website). I am using the quantum syncro brackets.
R

Robert - we were expecting some pics of your mock up work, want to see your hands get all dirty and greasy..


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

Payment sent for one of those mounts, looking forward to more pics of the install.. many people have told me this can't be done... sorted


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (chav)*

hi
only the one contirl arm is bent,as far as being able to see it being a lil forward and that i think its right in the center i was talking about the axles not sitting straight just like yellowslc said it will sit at a angle or toward the front 
can you give me the price on a driver side control arm and caliper carriers for the rear
thanks


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I only sell pairs and no rusty stuff, let me know if you need G60 or VR6 items in normal or Plus setup. You might want to check with Les (1.8TsyncroB3) if he has a single one available. Keep in mind that I'm in Europe, shipping at your expense or arrange your own shipping.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*

Thanks - Payment received, part will ship this week, will weld it together for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Robert - we were expecting some pics of your mock up work, want to see your hands get all dirty and greasy..









Photos coming soon. In the process of removing a ton of dynamat. I kick myself for wanting to install a stereo into this thing.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Cheers, let me know re the downpipe














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Actions shots:*

Actions shots:








Find the prototype O2M mount in the above picture?








Cutting of O2M mount in process...


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*

showoff


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_showoff
















thats a nice toy








@ work i take it?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

dutch 1967: what's with your site http://www.dutchdub.com?
last update was in january...


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Actions shots: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_showoff

Yeah - I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER








Howver this is were your stuff was made one.... thought it might be interresting for some...

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_















thats a nice toy








@ work i take it?









Absolutely - can't have this in the back yard









_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_dutch 1967: what's with your site http://www.dutchdub.com?
last update was in january...

I'm very busy and updating the site is time consuming. But it's almost Xmas with some days off, there's tons of pics to upload from the current projects and new projects that started...


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Yeah - I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER, I'm a POSER










No, no.. you're a HOSER! (unsure if you've ever seen the movie strange brew) 
Now go make us some caliper carrier adaptors to convert to R32 calipers using 11" slc front rotors. Chop Chop!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
No, no.. you're a HOSER! (unsure if you've ever seen the movie strange brew) 
Now go make us some caliper carrier adaptors to convert to R32 calipers using 11" slc front rotors. Chop Chop!

sounds good


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Actions shots: (yellowslc)*


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*

Marcel,
Does the Syncro rear anti-roll bar still fit? If not, how are you controlling the brake proportioning valve?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Actions shots: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_Marcel,
Does the Syncro rear anti-roll bar still fit? If not, how are you controlling the brake proportioning valve?

hey 
i wanted to know 1.8TsyncroB3 if you still will sell me those parts i am waiting for your reply ,and my sway bar fits perefect
LMK
thanks


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_








Find the prototype O2M mount in the above picture?
Absolutely - can't have this in the back yard 


Oh come on Marcel, you gotta have room for that behind your house...Everyone knows there's lots of room in Amsterdam








BTW, really impressive machine. Cuts metal like BUTTER!


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Actions shots: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Les - swaybar fits without any problems, the above pictures are from a customer that bought the converison kit and just didn't not mount the swaybar yet. 
The brake proportioning valve will also fit but needs to be slightly relocated. However keep in mind that most will update to later spec. ABS/EDS brake systems with CAN, in that situation the brake proportion valve is no longer needed. 


_Modified by Dutch1967 at 8:04 PM 11-23-2005_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
hey 
i wanted to know 1.8TsyncroB3 if you still will sell me those parts i am waiting for your reply ,and my sway bar fits perefect
LMK
thanks

Yes, I'm working on the shipping quote for you. Pics of the parts comming soon!.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Actions shots: (1.8TsyncroB3)*









Pictures of the rear axle fitted with rear anti roll-bar (swaybar). Note the above is a Golf Rallye rear axle and doesn't have the brake proportioning valve bracket due to that this customer uses a later spec. CAN based ABS/EDS system.








The standard plastic wire protection sleeve running from the ECU to the feeder pump needs to be removed due to interfering with the swaybar.








Use some flexible wire protection sleeve to protect the two wires.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*

Marcel, I'm running the 25mm rear anti-roll bar. From looking at your photos, it looks like the 25mm bar will rub heavily on the feeder pump. I guess I could remove a bit of the plastic from the housing to provide clearance. 
Any other Ideas or Suggestions?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Actions shots: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Les - you can cut the whole plastic tower construction off to create the room you need for the larger swaybar. As long as you seal of the connection.











_Modified by Dutch1967 at 5:29 PM 11-26-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_









That housing on the side of the Haldex is metal, is it not? Mine was plastic. Is that a Europe only thing or what? I still need a replacement housing.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Actions shots: (Dutch1967)*

Thanks Marcel,
Without your willingness to share, Haldex conversions would still be a mistery to most of us!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rallye driver (May 30, 2003)

what front driveshafts are used with the o2m 4wd box in a mk2 or corrado?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (rallye driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallye driver* »_what front driveshafts are used with the o2m 4wd box in a mk2 or corrado?

Custom. Either shortened 02m 6 speed center bars or 100% custom.
I can assist when you're ready.
R


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_









The underside of your Golf looks good, but I'm puzzled as to how you got the compressor and the boxes of parts to stick to the wall?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

is that a Haldex subframe with Syncro control arms?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_is that a Haldex subframe with Syncro control arms?























yep


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

you rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








what happed to your "jig" and welding idea?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Use it on the other car with DSG and paddles, this one is 6-speed shifter were I also wanted the TT fuel-tank for better weight balance and wide track.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

anybody done a rear TT floor pan with the original haldex sibframe and TT suspension? I know on your Website you state that the TT's track is wider, and that shock moutns have to be fabricated. 
But other then that why should i not do it? And im not worried about the alignment of the floor and such, i have a full frame machin, tram bars and all.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

why bother







too much work.
just do what he (dutch1967) http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif did and bolt it all up in a weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_anybody done a rear TT floor pan with the original haldex sibframe and TT suspension? I know on your Website you state that the TT's track is wider, and that shock moutns have to be fabricated. 
But other then that why should i not do it? And im not worried about the alignment of the floor and such, i have a full frame machin, tram bars and all.


It’s always possible to make everything fit, however here’s always two ways of tackling a job, use strips of bars and tack it all together or go for a factory looking approach and use as much parts from a factory car to make it fit. My goal was to create a factory looking setup. 
However there’s a couple of problems too tackle to fit the 4Motion suspension in an A2 chassis.
•	Mounting cups for the TT trailing arms, which sit inside the rear chassis legs, A2 design not strong enough? And not enough room if you want to use the TT fuel-cell
•	Spring mounting cups, TT arms use a separate spring, not a combined spring/shock setup as on the A2, there’s no way of making that fit without making new chassis legs.
•	The rear control arms or so-called Tie bars will not clear the A2 platform rear chassis legs? Also know for the weakest parts in the 4Motion setup.
•	TT rear shocks will not match to A2 rear chassis legs, legs are too narrow? Clearance problems with wheels when trying to fit on the outside.
•	TT sway-bar will not clear A2 chassis rails/legs without heavy fabrication.
•	Stock syncro fuel-cell will no longer fit, so custom cell is needed or use TT cell.
As I can say I have access to all VW/Audi/Seat parts to compare, I have all tooling available to create parts. But understand that the setup of the semi trailing arm suspension of Syncro is quite good. The only problem is that a semi-trailing arm suspension is known due to its bad reputation for camber and toe (track) changes during movement of the rear wheels especially at lowered cars like mine. However a semi-trailing arm arrangement was designed for a compact layout, it was not designed for superior chassis dynamics. In the early 80’s several German makes were fitted with semi-trailing arm setup, such as; the E30 BMW, 911 Porsche. And have been developed into very competitive race cars while utilizing a semi-trailing arm rear suspension layout. However with a uni-ball setup you can out perform a TT setup. And in my setup it’s a combination of a real solid solution that’s easily adjustable. The number of parts that can be updated on the syncro line is enormous look at the setup from the Rallye Golf used in the 90’s and how simple they are. So the question is where do you want to spend your time on?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

hmmm i guess ill have to reconsider my options. Maybe a combination as youve done above. I too am looking for a nice stock looking modification. I assumed that a full TT floor pan and suspension would give me that, but if im going to spend that much time fabricating i might as well do a double wishbone in back. (im not doing that)
ok thanks for the info. and heres a visual aid for people












_Modified by NVmyVW at 9:43 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

*Man take a look at the rear trailing arm on this car! 
Makes me want to fire up the tig and make a few!*

_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

i love how everything is brand new...except for the 6th gear part of the tranny








i want a gold plated subframe


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_i want a gold plated subframe









Just sandblast yours and take it to a plating shop for some cadmium or zinc plating. The one in the phot is just zinc plated, just like all the bolt once were on your car.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

I've seen this pic before, dunno that I ever looked that closely or payed much attention, but...
-Trailing arms are totally TRICK!
-I'd LOVE to have all that laid out in my garage.
-Looks like a cast iron angle drive, FWIW...
-Whats' the welded-in mod on the rocker panel/sill? I've seen that before on the VWMS Rallyes and always wondered...
Sorry to take this off topic.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_*Makes me want to fire up the tig and make a few!*


*GROUP BUY*


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (gruppe_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe_a* »_
-Whats' the welded-in mod on the rocker panel/sill? I've seen that before on the VWMS Rallyes and always wondered...
Sorry to take this off topic.


Quick Jack-up points


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (gruppe_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe_a* »_-Looks like a cast iron angle drive, FWIW...


Looking at the angle drive a bit closer reveals that it certainly is a custom job. The rubber flex has been replaced with a CV joint.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_Quick Jack-up points









Whoa, 'scuse me, Dutchdork.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Les, The only thing I can think of is using the rear diff gears from the Sharan Syncro.








However I have never tried this









can anybody get me a price on the gears for the sharan syncro? I'm gonna go this route if it's not too expensive


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
can anybody get me a price on the gears for the sharan syncro? I'm gonna go this route if it's not too expensive

Around 900 euro for the gearset, however focus on a T4 diff same as the Sharan unit, same mounting as the Haldex unit, so you can always update at a later stage...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

ouch I can't afford that, how easy is it to find a sharan in the junkyard, I've never looked.....(I live in Germany)


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

looking very sweet marcel, seem to have got it wrapped up mate, soon will have my mk1 finished mate same set up as the my green mk2, now that the green car is to have the better 4wd audi made hehe


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

looking very sweet marcel, seem to have got it wrapped up mate, soon will have my mk1 finished mate same set up as the my green mk2, now that the green car is to be the better 4wd audi made hehe


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Is this mean that you can use sharan rear diff with 02M gearbox?
Is this visco coupling stronger than mk2 syncro VC?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

We aren't sure if the VC is stronger.....and we aren't sure if it's even possible...


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

As said the T4/Sharan will fit with the haldex conversion kit we sell, further I would say do your math to figure out if it’s stronger…
What we do know is:
-	The housing is similar as on the haldex diff.
-	The gear ratio is 17/27 (02M compatible)
-	The T4 and Sharan were produced with VR6 engine
-	Diff housing and gear set have the same part#
-	Uses the same vacuum operated solenoid for reverse “freilauf”


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4x4* »_looking very sweet marcel, seem to have got it wrapped up mate, soon will have my mk1 finished mate same set up as the my green mk2, now that the green car is to have the better 4wd audi made hehe

Stephen - will meet ya next year at Santa Pod, will bring the blue MkII syncro out from Schimmel Engineering running the GT3071R







Are you saying the white G60 MkI is now turbo'd and syncro'd?
BTW: How's Matt's MkI syncro coming along, the one were he grafted in the full floor of Rallye Golf. 


_Modified by Dutch1967 at 2:29 PM 12-27-2005_


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Some awesome info in this thread, well done guys keep it up








What model transporter would them rear diffs be on ?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaTT mk1* »_What model transporter would them rear diffs be on ?









T4 Maybe?


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
T4 Maybe?
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onefastrocco (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*

are theos 02m tranny mounts still being made, and will they work for swapping a 02M into a scirocco. If so hit me up with a price and your phone # and we will go from there.
Thanks
Brett


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_

















So that looks like a perfect hybrid between the Syncro viscous coupling and the Haldex unit. No controller, just a series of clutches, right?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes,it looks
But is it strong enough?!


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Very good info! I like this thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Dutch1967)*

Having problems getting my head around this. I'm looking at fitting the syncro rear beam to my mk1, but want to use a haldex system as I believe it will be more reliable in the long term
I know I will have to narrow my rear beam to fit with the mk1 golf rear track but would your parts still fit after this?
Excuse me if its a daft question, bit of a brain freeze situation
If you're coming to the UK next year, let us know which shows as it'd be good to meet a dub legend


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

is this awd setup going to be sold as a kit and if so how much will it cost?
really cool though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peat_yt mk2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

i love this post








wot drive shafts will be needed for 02m and on a mk2 ?
is it a custom jobby ?
cheers pete


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
Custom. Either shortened 02m 6 speed center bars or 100% custom.
I can assist when you're ready.
R

Is this the case.. i.e. there must be a combination of flange / drive shafts that will bolt on - straight fit? with the 6 spd... ?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (chav)*

I explictly stated either cut/welded mk4 02m shafts or custom. There is no mixing/matching of oem joints/center bars to achieve this combination.
R


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I explictly stated either cut/welded mk4 02m shafts or custom. There is no mixing/matching of oem joints/center bars to achieve this combination.
R
Shame...


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*

Long shot... any pics of the before and after on this peice of work... hey worth a try .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (chav)*

Search the archives for the mk3 6 sp swap thread. He shortened the OEM shafts.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Search the archives for the mk3 6 sp swap thread. He shortened the OEM shafts. 
The search was down.. dunno if it's up yet. Sounds like that will be the case then. Simply cutting... damn those welds better be good and that cut straight lol


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (chav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chav* »_The search was down.. dunno if it's up yet. Sounds like that will be the case then. Simply cutting... damn those welds better be good and that cut straight lol









Exactly why I don't suggest it.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
Exactly why I don't suggest it.

well it's not a DIY








though i would just use a shop similar to the one that shortened and balanced my center driveshaft, it was perfect


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Hi guys, been busy doing this to a mates Rallye, though you lot might be interested. more pics to follow
]








_Modified by karlosvandango at 9:27 AM 1-7-2006_


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_Hi guys, been busy doing this to a mates Rallye, though you lot might be interested. more pics to follow

_Modified by karlosvandango at 9:27 AM 1-7-2006_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet. What drive shafts are you using on the front / hub combo? Cheers


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

carl, is that andy`s rallye ?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_Hi guys, been busy doing this to a mates Rallye, though you lot might be interested. more pics to follow



good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








are you using Dutchdubs' "kit"?
what are you using for center drive shaft? TT stuff? if so can you take pictures of that and the hangers used? thanks


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4x4* »_carl, is that andy`s rallye ? 

Yes it is, absolute stunning car with massive spec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Dutch1967 at 12:08 AM 1-8-2006_


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chav* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet. What drive shafts are you using on the front / hub combo? Cheers
















custom made ones they recon we wont break them going to try though 

carl, is that andy`s rallye ?
stephen it is andys car but guess marcel beat me to it
brilliantyellowg60 we are using the dutchdub rear beam
the front section of the prop is tt/s3 the middle and back is rallye i havent got any pics of the hangers they are standard rallye/syncro might be able to get some tomorrow


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_
brilliantyellowg60 we are using the dutchdub rear beam
the front section of the prop is tt/s3 the middle and back is rallye i havent got any pics of the hangers they are standard rallye/syncro might be able to get some tomorrow


thanks, if you could get a pic of the tt parts installed that would be awesome
that rallye is sick








why not mandrel bent intercooler piping?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_

that rallye is sick








why not mandrel bent intercooler piping?









because he done it himselfand does not have the £10,000 machine


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

x8 injectors.







Any video footage? 
Any chance of some pics of the flange to drive shafts at some point? or general area? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

i got a feeling Inters is gonna slightly cool this year
wot size injectors are they? has he changed the turbo ? is andy still thinking about doing a mk1 ?
wot happened to the quaife dog box ?

_Modified by nuts4x4 at 3:41 PM 1-8-2006_


_Modified by nuts4x4 at 3:43 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

What central prop shaft did you use?
the standard Rallye one?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

hi stephen i recon inters should be fun, is the mk1 finished if it is when we gonna see it we heard it was sick got any pics of it
injectors are 8 x 440s no turbo yet the dog box should be for sale once we know this lot works mine should be for sale as well but not for a while


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

you going the same way as andy too ??
mk1 has been finished, driven and mapped but then had problems with the manifold to turbo blowing, then the turbo let go, so its been stripped down again and few go faster extra`s have been added


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

what turbo you running


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chav* »_x8 injectors.







Any video footage? 
Any chance of some pics of the flange to drive shafts at some point? or general area? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










got some footage having problems uploading them though


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

Thanks, have you tried photobucket ? lots of other free hosts out there. If you have any probs pop me a PM.
Can you explain what has been done to the front shafts and what they comprise of? Cheers


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*

the front shafts will be half tt/s3/r32 and half golf rallye


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

what oil do you guys put in the haldex gearbox and rear diff gears i just wondered if there was a cheaper and better option than main dealer 
also what have people done with the rear roll bar hiting the rear prop doughnut could just cut off the outside equilibrium balancer or reshape the roll bar 
cheers


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_
also what have people done with the rear roll bar hiting the rear prop doughnut could just cut off the outside equilibrium balancer or reshape the roll bar 
cheers
 
Karl - which balancer have you used the Rallye one or the TT/R32 item? The Rallye item should fit fine. Only the larger TT/R32 item may cause a problem.


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_
because he done it himselfand does not have the £10,000 machine

Ain't that the truth! Looks better with that hand crafted feel to it
How are you doing the wiring of the Haldex into the car, about to cross that bridge but really just















So looking forward to inters this year, think they'll be loads of 4WD monsters coming out of the woodwork.
Keep the pics coming as it looks sunny where you are.


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

karl- we had the same problem with the rallye one hittting the roll bar, my car was so low at the rear it did away with it all together with no probs at all
as for oil i used a motor cycle gearbox oil as most race bike have a wetclutch system too 


_Modified by nuts4x4 at 8:50 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*



nuts4x4 said:


> karl- we had the same problem with the rallye one hittting the roll bar, my car was so low at the rear it did away with it all together with no probs at all
> as for oil i used a motor cycle gearbox oil as most race bike have a wetclutch system too
> hi stephen did you remove the roll bar or doughnut
> we was going to use dealer fluid for the clutch just wondered about the o2m box oil and the oil in the actual diff gears
> ...


----------



## StreetRaceTuning_co_uk (Sep 14, 2005)

Karl, remind me tomorrow to show you where the comma and full stop are on the keyboard!!!
Yes boys inters WILL be fun this year!!


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

No pics as car is in a bit of a mess. Pretty much a standard mars red mk1 without any underpinnings and a Haldex system sitting underneath taunting me








Kind of trapped between sodding it all and just making do with a syncro setup or living the dream and going for Haldex.







If I just knew how much work its gonna be to interface all the wiring I'd be a happy man
Is that your car in the vid? She's so nice, is it still syncro 4WD underneath as well?
Recognising a few people here now, so far I count 4-5 400+bhp cars all planning on going to inters. Should be worth the weekend trip, will be ther in my rocco no doubt.


_Modified by Bernie 78 at 2:25 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Bernie 78)*

hey thanks for the pic
what hanger bearings are you guys using? (Rallye or TT)
and how much do they cost? (they are crazy $$$ in the US)


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Please explain this:
the front section of the prop is tt/s3 the middle and back is rallye i havent got any pics of the hangers they are standard rallye/syncro might be able to get some tomorrow
I can't understand this...
here is the pic of my props ,front is rallye prop and rear is Mk4 4motion prop (same as TT)








Both are same lenght,but CV joints aren't on same place...
I'm confused


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

i am interested in this too, will the rallye or tt/s3/r32 shaft fir a mk2 or corrado? with out shortening?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

(brilliantyellowg60)the hanger bearings are golf rallye if you find the mid section of propshaft they will be on it .
Bernie 78 the car in the vid is mine, still rallye stuff at the moment soon to be binned.
me v andy inters 05
Click here to watch karl-vs-andy-wmv
vid of andys car only got this one on tape, sorry got to perfect camcorder skills
Click here to watch andy-126wmv
Rallye 1.8t 
you need to take the front section of the tt/4motion and put it in place of the rallye front but it needs to be shortened, neither prop will fit without alterations unless you move engine forwards LOTS. the hangers are welded to the rallye floor pan dont know if you can buy them separate.



_Modified by karlosvandango at 8:47 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

Ok, so I'm sure I read about a new Haldex controller... is this the same principle as the Nissan GTR guys.. i.e torque controller boxes... any more info on this>? i.e. when I fit the Hadlex... how can I control it in-car.. torque split... ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Best post... evar this.


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

Vids were awesome, agreed with the response of whoever was talking in the first vid.
Are you wiring in the Haldex as factory (links to abs, throttle etc) or is ther another way?
Chav - I was hoping for similar things. The EIP (Haldex offical) controller is only really an upgrade and offers no on the fly adjustment. 
EIP Technical services (legends to be fair) response when I asked if the controller bypassed the need to wire in the abs etc to fit Haldex to a mk1 (like I want to do)
_He needs to run his entire harness to the rear anyway. All of our
controllers are for use with or upgrade the factory parts. The on-off switch intercepts the factory harness, so he needs to spend the time running all the wires regardless. As far as results of performance advantages or flaws with the on-off switch we haven't done enough research on our stage 4 car to release any accurate information. But the upgraded Haldex controller works perfectly with the factory setup._
There is also a thread in the R32 which gives first hand experience of what said controller does do.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Bernie 78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bernie 78* »_Vids were awesome, agreed with the response of whoever was talking in the first vid.
Are you wiring in the Haldex as factory (links to abs, throttle etc) or is ther another way?
Chav - I was hoping for similar things. The EIP (Haldex offical) controller is only really an upgrade and offers no on the fly adjustment. 
EIP Technical services (legends to be fair) response when I asked if the controller bypassed the need to wire in the abs etc to fit Haldex to a mk1 (like I want to do)
_He needs to run his entire harness to the rear anyway. All of our
controllers are for use with or upgrade the factory parts. The on-off switch intercepts the factory harness, so he needs to spend the time running all the wires regardless. As far as results of performance advantages or flaws with the on-off switch we haven't done enough research on our stage 4 car to release any accurate information. But the upgraded Haldex controller works perfectly with the factory setup._
There is also a thread in the R32 which gives first hand experience of what said controller does do.


Yep, just thinking that the Nissan boys torque split box would be a nice option i.e. the skyline runs 100 RWD then gradually adds torque to the front up to 50%.. of course the transfer box is not really meant for this as it only adds torque when needed.. usually sideways so is not going to be in use for long periods of time.. probably.. and could be a point of failure if used too much perhaps... strikes me this would be a nice option as I am NOT going with abs etc on my setup so the manual controller is a MUST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i.e. hard drag stats.. and for adjusting balance on track and general traction with the 71R.
A box like this would be nice... http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
Begs the question... is the Hadlex up for the job of potentially having that much torque transfered for long periods of time.. transfer box a point of failure?... Going with Marcel's rear setup in the summer and would be nice to make use of it.. 80-20 spilt would still understeer and a 40- 60 or even 50 - 50 would make for some nice hairpin lift of over steer malarky.... just my 2p... flame suit on lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Any thoughts regarding the use of this controller?


_Modified by chav at 7:10 AM 1-14-2006_


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (chav)*

I did have the rather daft thought of turning everything around i.e engine in back with gearbox and transfer box sending power to a front mounted haldex diff.
One of my questionabve moments but as my teacher used to say, _"no idea is a bad one, but yours are more stupid than most!"_
Really want mine to be totally usable everyday as plan to resort to using it as a daily (I did before but the engine blew) Not much of a drag monster, just enjoy getting out in my car and blasting along our quality country back roads.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Bernie 78)*

Remove the front shafts and run RWD..


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

wicked thread







karl you got you haldex in yet :?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (strictlydubs)*

taking engine out sunday will post some pics, strictlydubs check your im


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_taking engine out sunday will post some pics, strictlydubs check your im

Will look forward to them,


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

look foward to seeing updates you have im back mate


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: finished*

haldex is finally finished and the cars are running, need to mess with the controller but it is definetly 4wd, going to santa pod on sunday will try and post vids next week


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm building V6 4motion Mk2 and my friend is buiding 1.8T 4motion Mk2
We ordered custom joint between 02M transfer box and stock Mk2 syncro center driveshaft
It will cost about 200 euros 
So you can use stock crenter driveshaft


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

we shortened the tt front part and then used rallye centre and back


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: finished (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_haldex is finally finished and the cars are running, need to mess with the controller but it is definetly 4wd, going to santa pod on sunday will try and post vids next week

Understand all isn't quite go to plan (Nos acting as a plasma cutter?) Will you be heading over for the VW festival over mayday weekend?


_Modified by Bernie 78 at 3:33 AM 4-15-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: finished (Bernie 78)*

bump for a great guy and a super product


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: finished (theflygtiguy)*

Very cool stuff! I want it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Dutch1967)*

TTT b/c I'm sick of searching for it.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (yellowslc)*

good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Rado.16vT)*

Rob are you going to be making these kits available for someone who wants to build...say a 4WD MK2 Jetta?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can assist with communication between parties as that is typically the issue with everyones busy schedules these days.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (yellowslc)*

this is great stuff.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for info i will soon need


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Are these kits still available i noticed the dutchdub.com is down anyone know???


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Are these kits still available i noticed the dutchdub.com is down anyone know???

i need one of these kits too so i think we should probably get the ordered together seeng how we live pretty close. might save a bit on shipping.
That is if the things are still available, and i think they should be


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Are these kits still available i noticed the dutchdub.com is down anyone know???

Haldex kits and all other products are still available; I experienced some problems with the website after our ISP migrated to a new platform. So I used this opportunity to redesign the website in a different direction and adding more new products soon.







So Haldex kits, 02M mounts, Syncro rear Camber –Toe setting kits and Haldex controllers are still available, for info and pricing drop me a message on [email protected]








Marcel


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

On that note did you get my email? ;-0


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggerbigben* »_On that note did you get my email? ;-0


I have received your mail Ben, will reply today. I'm a little busy with the baby girl...


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

e-mail sent as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
I have received your mail Ben, will reply today. I'm a little busy with the baby girl...









Fantastic news - congrats! Take you time chap ...


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

What is up with the dutchdub site? I get an error that the site doesn't have an index page?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Haldex kits and all other products are still available; *I experienced some problems with the website after our ISP migrated to a new platform. So I used this opportunity to redesign the website in a different direction and adding more new products soon*.







So Haldex kits, 02M mounts, Syncro rear Camber –Toe setting kits and Haldex controllers are still available, for info and pricing drop me a message on [email protected]








Marcel


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re:*

This is an awesome thread with lots of info! However, I'm unclear on one last concept:
If I want to retain my stock 02a, I need an 02c bellhousing, and THIS 02C 409 053M transfer box?? What car can I get that transfer from? I don't think I can get this from my American VW dealer!


----------



## eurobahn (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Goat)*

anyone know how to get in touch with dutchdub so I can buy one of these kits? or anyone else make this kit? thanks


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

I would like to know as well, i have sent messages, and e-mails. but no word ?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Toby - that's correct 10mm each side, however your inner CV's needs to be TT/R32 items. On my setup the outers are also TT items, means I updated the old rear hubs to VR6 front hubs using the larger spline CV's. You only need to machine it to accept the ABS ring.
_Modified by Dutch1967 at 3:52 PM 11-23-2005_

Can somone explain this ABS ring thing to me please? I just took appart my passat sybcro rear end and the BAS rings were on the axles (on the outr CVs) and have nothing to do with the hub.
Do some cars have a different set up with the abs rings on the hub and sensor mounted in a different position or am i missing something here.
Thanx


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_

Do some cars have a different set up with the abs rings on the hub and sensor mounted in a different position or am i missing something here.
Thanx

No when you use the newer hubs the outer cv joints are larger now so the old rings will not fit over them, you can machine the cv joints down so the ring fits.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_
No when you use the newer hubs the outer cv joints are larger now so the old rings will not fit over them, you can machine the cv joints down so the ring fits.

ah ok it makes sense now, i thought Marcel meant that you need to machine the hubs so thats what confused me.
Now im just wondering if my R32 ABS sensors will work ok with those ABS rings


----------



## corradosyncro (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (jettaboy_gtx)*

hi trying to get hold of dutch dubs about there haldex conversion kit any one able to help at major point and can not move forward cheers 



_Modified by corradosyncro at 3:26 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

at the same point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if anyone has info or how i can get a hold of them [email protected] or send me an IM here


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (corradosyncro)*

i have been trying to get ahold of marcel for some time. we were talking about the rear beam, but he was trying to find a cheaper shipping quote. that was over two months ago and still no replys on emails. 
hope all is well with him.


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (jackyltardvaark)*

Hello at all, 
can anyone explain why you can´t use the whole TT prop shaft for the conversion instead of using onlx the first part and shorten it? I layd my Rallye Prop safht on the floor beside the TT Prop shaft an the TT one ist about 1 cm longer.
I also have seen tha the syncro diff housing is about 1 cm longer than the haldex one (measured from the flange where the prop shaft attacks back to the middle of the driveshaft flanges). Means if I dont align the haldex to the old position of the syncro diffs Prop shaft flange (as dutchdub does...) but to the old position of the syncro diffs driveshaft flanges the Haldex Prop shaft flange will be about 1 cm backwards which would equal the 1 cm longer tt prop shaft... Has anyone tried this? I think this would be the better solutiion ´cause the drive shafts go straighter from the haldex to the hubs, which will be a lot healthier for the CV joints...


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*

I looked into the same thing, for a two piece the engine output flange and diff input need to be pointing at each other to minimise the stress on the rubber couplings, I don't think this alignmenet is that good on the golf
Mind you if ours breaks again I WILL be trying exactly what you are saying, but I think you may struggle to get the engine low enough for a 'straight' drive.
The rallye prop will take two TT size c/v's, each one makes the prop assembly about 8mm or so longer though.


----------



## str8ghtpipes (Apr 10, 2007)

is this dirrect bolt up to a mk1 if not is there one im in need of on for my rocco you guy rock 
email to [email protected]


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (mikef4uk)*

Hi, 
but the TT also has one cv which would equal small alignment issues...
you mean to dismount the two cv´s of the rallye prop and mount two of the items the TT prop has one? Anyone tried if they fit without machining or else?
this would be a nice solution.... you could mount the complete Rallye prop and adjusting the lenght difference with the position of the rear diff and the cv´s (maybe using only one of the larger TT items if both are to much...)
Maybe anyone found some rear driveshafts that don´t need to be shortened? Maybe using the original ones or similiar and the larger plus trailing arms or something else? it doesn´t matter if i have 4/100 on the front and 5/100 on the rear as i have Porsche rims with adaptors and installing the camber/toe controlling plates I anyways need to replace the rear ones for a pair of smaller ones having less camber than now...


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Hi, 
but the TT also has one cv which would equal small alignment issues...
you mean to dismount the two cv´s of the rallye prop and mount two of the items the TT prop has one? Anyone tried if they fit without machining or else?
this would be a nice solution.... you could mount the complete Rallye prop and adjusting the lenght difference with the position of the rear diff and the cv´s (maybe using only one of the larger TT items if both are to much...)
Maybe anyone found some rear driveshafts that don´t need to be shortened? Maybe using the original ones or similiar and the larger plus trailing arms or something else? it doesn´t matter if i have 4/100 on the front and 5/100 on the rear as i have Porsche rims with adaptors and installing the camber/toe controlling plates I anyways need to replace the rear ones for a pair of smaller ones having less camber than now...

Yes, the TT/4motion/S3 CV joints fit directly onto the Syncro prop, all the splines are identical, we have one running in our car after the Syncro rear CV gave up, 
We have used TT front section shortened to fit the O2M Quattro box with TT rubber cush drive ( Gbox rubber drive is bigger in diameter than Syncro one, rear is same diameter as Syncro)
Syncro middle and rear sections using TT CV's, TT rear cush drive with vibration damper cut off as it's dia is too large for Golf floor and anti roll bar
You need the longer bolts to use these TT cush drives, std are10 point M10x40, TT are 10 point M10x45, each part off the TT shaft that you use is longer than the Syncro part (CV's/cush drives) you need to work these into your prop length
The Syncro rear is the same as a Polo front CV!!
Don't forget you need both parts of the CV joint, The CV itself and the part that the 6 bolts of the CV screw into


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_
Maybe anyone found some rear driveshafts that don´t need to be shortened? Maybe using the original ones or similiar and the larger plus trailing arms or something else? it doesn´t matter if i have 4/100 on the front and 5/100 on the rear as i have Porsche rims with adaptors and installing the camber/toe controlling plates I anyways need to replace the rear ones for a pair of smaller ones having less camber than now...

Option is to use the 4/100 trailing arms from the (non-VR6) MkIII syncro, these also use the wider rear track, use the rallye driveshafts to compensate for the wider Haldex unit. With this setup there's no need to shorten driveshafts.


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

Thx Marcel!
so all the non VR6 MK3 syncros have them?
Will the original driveshafts hold a decent ammount of torque?
EDIT: what driveshafts to use? original ones wouldn´t fit the Haldex diff










_Modified by Didi_N at 10:46 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*

I have not heard of anyone snapping a rear driveshaft yet. If you read this topic it talks about using the rallye driveshafts with TT inner CV and stock syncro outer CV's or optional use TT outers if you replace the stock syncro rear hubs to TT or VR6 front items. On my car I use the VR6 front hubs with TT outer CV's.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*

ok, thank you.
so I will use the 4/100 MK3 trailing arms and the original driveshafts with TT inner CV´s.
Anyone heard about using the standard trailing arms with standard driveshafts and 100mm inner CV´s on a Haldex conversion? (Passat G60 syncro rear axle with Passat g60 Syncro driveshafts)? Somebody from germany told me they did it this way without larger trailing arms or shortened driveshafts... don´t think this will work without damage on the cv´s


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*

Marcel,
Are the mk3 or VR6 rear trailing arms different where they bolt onto the main crossmember (inner part) I guess I would like to know do they give you any more clearance between the trailing arm and the main crossmember?


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (mikef4uk)*

I measured all the parts of the Syncro and Haldex drivetrain today.
Gearboxes, diffs, prop shaft parts...
Flange for the prop shaft on the front diff ist 15mm backwards on the 02m gearbox than on the 02A. Haldex diff is 21mm smaller than syncro one (measured from the input flange to the center of the drivesahft flanges). So if I move the haldex diff backwards to line up with the old position of the driveshaft flanges i win the space i lose on the front diff and can use the entire Syncro prop shaft without shortening anything which is important to me ´cause i have no possibilities to do that. relocating the mounting brackets for the prop shaft bushings is way easyer for me to do.
What would be the strongest solution?
Doing like explained above with complete Syncro propshaft
Same as above with the complete TT Propshaft (which is 1cm longer than syncro one) using a Syncro CV instead of the TT one (which is 1cm shorter than TT one)
Same as above with the complete TT prop shaft moving the haldex diff 25mm backwards instead of 15 to have the clearance for the lost 15mm on the front diff and the 10mm of the larger propshaft.
As posted above i would like to use the MK3 trailing arms with original driveshafts. But I measured that haldex is 23mm wider than syncro diff but not symmetrically. Seen from the center of the input flange Haldex is wider 15,5mm on the drivers and 7,5mm on the passengers side.....


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_I measured all the parts of the Syncro and Haldex drivetrain today.

What would be the strongest solution?
Doing like explained above with complete Syncro propshaft


The only original part I left in the drivetrain was the Syncro propshaft 2/3 back C/V joint, It is the same part number as a Polo front CV








It is also the only part to hsve failed up to now, I have now got two TT CV's fitted, It's OK at the moment


----------



## golfvr6power (May 15, 2007)

Cool thread dutch when is dutchdub.com getting back online ?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (golfvr6power)*

I got a quick question i can get an 02M 6spd from an 1.8T audi tt for pretty cheap but my car is vr6, my question is can i just swap the bellhousing to a R32 or a 24v vr6 bellhousing? Are they the same bellshousing between the R32 and FWD 24V ?


_Modified by mocas at 10:52 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*

You will need an R32 bell housing (or euro market 4 motion).
FYI the R32 and FWD VR6 bell housings cannot be interchanged. There are a few ports/holes that do not match up.
R


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Thank you for the Info Yellowslc


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Got another quick question the guy i got the haldex unit from has an audi tt 5spd transmission for cheap he said its of an quattro tt is that also an 02M and can i use this?


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Got another quick question the guy i got the haldex unit from has an audi tt 5spd transmission for cheap he said its of an quattro tt is that also an 02M and can i use this? 

yes that is what i have for mine.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (nigel)*

Thank You nigel.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Got another quick question the guy i got the haldex unit from has an audi tt 5spd transmission for cheap he said its of an quattro tt is that also an 02M and can i use this? 

but that tranny is from a 1.8T TT you'd still need to change bellhousings to bolt it up to your VR6 unless you've decided to swap engines


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
but that tranny is from a 1.8T TT you'd still need to change bellhousings to bolt it up to your VR6 unless you've decided to swap engines









I currently have two engines but im gonna go with the vr since its already on the car. Just need to pick up a R32 Bellhousing now. 


_Modified by mocas at 9:02 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

UPDATE!!!!

my rear beam is complete 
thank you very much to everyone that helped and is helping!
pics will be up soon


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*

here are the pics in timeline order (more or less)


















































































alot of pics but my rear is 80% complete...
thanx again for all the help guys!
you know who u are!


----------



## corradosyncro (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*

need syncro to haldex kit 
and 02m engine mount 


_Modified by corradosyncro at 3:28 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
The Haldex rear differential is to be used with a 02M or 02Q with an angle-drive gear ration of 17/27. The angle-drives from the O2Q and O2M gearbox are NOT interchangeable 
*Gear ratio's angle drive: *
*Car type/model:* 
Golf Rallye/Passat G60 has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III 1.8 Syncro has an 20/21 ratio and 5-speed gearbox
Golf III VR6 Syncro has an 16/21 ratio and 5-spd 02Q gearbox 
Audi TT/S3 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 6-spd 02M gearbox 
Golf IV 4Motion has an 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd 02M 
Skoda 4Motion has a n 17/27 ratio and 5-spd 02C or 6-spd02M 
The 17/27 angle-drive for the 02Q/02C gearbox is available under part# *02C 409 053M*. You might want to consider this route, althought the part is quite expensive ($1100) it's a bolt-on option for those that that have a 6-spd 02Q box or don't want to go through all the trouble of fitting the 02M box, ordering custom drive-shafts etc. 


can i buy this part under this part number here in the US???


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

In my rear control arms, can i press in Front VR6 (5lug) hub and bearings?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_In my rear control arms, can i press in Front VR6 (5lug) hub and bearings? 

Depending on your control arms, check the bearing size, if they are 68mm the answer is no and you need to mill the hubs down, if they are 72mm they fit without modification, although you need to use the outer CV's from a 4Motion.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

do you know what size they would need to be milled down too? im sure it would be a hair over 68mm for the press fit.
and no matter what i will need to run the 4motion/haldex outter cv's correct?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

68mm is the outside diameter of the bearing, means you need to mill down the VR6 hub to be pressed into the 68mm bearing. Alternatively you can use the 5-lug hubs sold by Eurospec. If using the VR6 front hubs the 4Moting outer CV's should be used.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats what i was planning on doing is pressing in new bearings with the 5 lug hubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the info
*These bearings/hubs?- *









Another question is, do you absolutely have to move the "cup" on the subframe for the tranny mount?


_Modified by EternalXresT at 3:50 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

5 different setups:
Front 5x100, stock width, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk2, 5x100 hubs, ESC Tuning ES#1047, in G60 spindles
Driveshafts: Left Seat Ibiza TDI, part# 6Q0 407 271 J. Right shortened 4Motion, hollow type.
Front brakes: VR6 288, Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits.
Prop shaft: Passat G60 middle section with 100mm CV, shorted TT item front and shorted G60 item rear.
Rear 5x100, stock width 
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, inner CV joints 4Motion, outer VR6
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, inner CV joints 4Motion, outer VR6
Rear trailing arms: G60 Syncro
Rear hubs: VR6 Syncro, optional VR6 front hubs and 4Motion outer CV-joints
Rear brakes: VR6 Syncro
Front 5x100, wide track, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
Driveshafts: Custom driveshafts with 4Motion inner CV and Sharan outer CV. http://www.driveshaft.co.uk/index_content.cfm
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Passat G60 middle section with 100mm CV and, shorted TT item front and shorted G60 item rear.
Rear 5x100, wide track, 4Motion outer CV joints
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6 front hubs
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro
Front 5x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock VR6 Syncro with Sharan outer CV
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 5x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro

Front 4x100, stock width, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock G60 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm, optional S2 callipers. 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro, optional 100 mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, stock width 
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: G60 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro
Front 4x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock Mk3 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm. Optional S2 callipers, 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: Golf 3 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro



_Modified by Vegard at 11:54 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_
Another question is, do you absolutely have to move the "cup" on the subframe for the tranny mount?
_Modified by EternalXresT at 3:50 AM 2-27-2008_

pretty much because if you dont do it inner CV joint will hit the cup. Onother thing you could do is enlarge the holes in the front and rear mounts and move the whole negine forward but personaly i think moving the cup is better option. And honestly if you have a wleder and know how to weld its easy to do.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok thank you, the exact info ive been asking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
pretty much because if you dont do it inner CV joint will hit the cup. Onother thing you could do is enlarge the holes in the front and rear mounts and move the whole negine forward but personaly i think moving the cup is better option. And honestly if you have a wleder and know how to weld its easy to do.
Do you know the exact distance to move the cup? So I can pre-make the subframe?


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

Front 5x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock VR6 Syncro with Sharan outer CV
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 5x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro
is this a setup for sale, very interested. what is the output ratio of the o2c gear box?? is it the correct one for using a haldex ???


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_Front 5x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock VR6 Syncro with Sharan outer CV
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 5x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro
is this a setup for sale, very interested. what is the output ratio of the o2c gear box?? is it the correct one for using a haldex ???

Sorry Pal, you've got to go the hard way as the rest of us








At least you didn't have to try and fail as many of us have


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_Do you know the exact distance to move the cup? So I can pre-make the subframe?


no, sorry but i wouldnt try to do that untill you get the mount anyway. If you are buying Dutchdubs's mount maybe they can tell you how much it needs to be moved for their mount. if you are making custom then its up to you you have to movi enough to clear the CV joint. I think mine was moved back probably close to 10mm.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_
Sorry Pal, you've got to go the hard way as the rest of us








At least you didn't have to try and fail as many of us have










awwww sheeeeeeet


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

do you have to run ABS if you're using a standalone haldex controller?


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_do you have to run ABS if you're using a standalone haldex controller?

seems to be the case so far, ABS would be the minimum. after talking to Robert it appears that ABS, e-brake and I am assuming brake light switch would be the primary input that would dictate variable lock up or freewheeling of the rear clutch pack. Secondary inputs would be boost and throttle position


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_
seems to be the case so far, ABS would be the minimum. after talking to Robert it appears that ABS, e-brake and I am assuming brake light switch would be the primary input that would dictate variable lock up or freewheeling of the rear clutch pack. Secondary inputs would be boost and throttle position

weak. i just removed ABS from my car. Looks like i'll need a different control option (not sure why i would be forced to use ABS for it).


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

*yellowslc wrote me this in an e-mail about the new controllers-
first-* 
I have developed my own haldex controller with far greater capability. Such as.. TPS, MAP, Temp, VSS, and differential wheel speed versus torque split. Full active control based on live data input from the sensors. This unit also speaks CAN for newer vehicles and will feature multiple modes. The new system will be introduced at $1250 prior to the magazine feature articles. If you want in, I must know very soon and have the funds received. These units are professionally made to military specification.. billet case, mil spec circuit board (robot soldered), mil spec components, mil spec wiring, mil spec amphenol connector (60 pin circular barrel connector). THey are flash upgradeable (free to initial offering customers) and will eventually offer an external display for those who option it.
*
Then i asked about the ABS/wheel speed sensor because i did not plan on running it-*
The wiring is still straight forward. It all comes down to how you choose to have the system operate. At a minimum, you will need a vehicle speed sensor to tell the controller to unlock the diff under 5-10mph while in parking lots. Modes will be selectable via switches.. you choose them.. mount them.. etc.. and let me know if you want 12v or gnd triggers set in the software. No laptop required changes are flashed in which will require that the ecu be sent back. Quite honestly, if you accurately tell me how you want the system to work.. you will never need a re-flash.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks to TBT-Syncro, I will be looking through all of this.
It would be awesome for me to get the knowledge I need to fabricate a syncro/haldex setup for my possible future plans of VR6-T Syncro/Haldex AWD B4 Passat wagon.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Standalone Haldex controller:
Price incl. TAX: 899,-€ + shipping. 
http://www.exclusive-tuningpar...ID=21









SQS make a simpeler version where you don't use ABS.
Handbrake-cut is a good idea. I'll go for that one. Then you can release the Haldex by an internal switch.
http://www.sqsracing.com/downl...B.pdf


















_Modified by Vegard at 10:04 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vegard)*

wow, and that is only 200 euro for the basic one, and 400 euro for the brake cut one.


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 11:58 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It would be a little move involved to change the settings instead of being electronically controlled, but it's better than paying for the electronic gadgets.


----------



## VAGWORX (Mar 19, 2007)

What would be the best way to control this???
Was thinking throttle position, but perhaps not.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGWORX* »_What would be the best way to control this???
Was thinking throttle position, but perhaps not.

mass air flow/ throttle position would work well


----------



## VAGWORX (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

No maf anymore, use a map sensor, but if i controlled it on full throttle do you think i would have heat problems with the diff on high speed runs ie, prolonged use of full throttle???
Can't seem to find any info regarding how long it would take at 50% split, to overheat the diff??? Are we talking seconds or minutes???
Would a diff cooler get rid of this problem???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_It would be a little move involved to change the settings instead of being electronically controlled, but it's better than paying for the electronic gadgets.

Well what you can do (thinking out loud here) is getting a cracked or damaged DBW throttle body and attaching the throttle shaft to that Haldex controller.
Hook it up to a GPO and map it against RPM or anything you want.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just to add a bit for the beginning of this thread.
Bolts for the back and top of the haldex unit are M12 x1.5 pitch
And the bolts for the diff support to the haldex box are M10 x1.5 pitch
I welded in my conversion haldex plates without a syncro beam and with out a jig. You need to make a jig that holes the rear beam level, and then welded the rear and front piece on center/ level and aligned with the holes in the diff.
click here for for info and pictures, i have not yet welded in the rear sleeves so that once the diff is in i can align it perfect and then weld the sleeves.








http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...rt=50


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

where did those nice plans go?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure, but you might want to PM brillianyellowg60 as he's the one who posted them up.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

TTT








Check first page - new kits coming soon.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutch1967)*

Marcel, do you have the job# from when you ordered your front driveshafts from http://www.driveshaft.co.uk/index_content.cfm ?
It would really help for those who go with the VR6 subframe...


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_Marcel, do you have the job# from when you ordered your front driveshafts from http://www.driveshaft.co.uk/index_content.cfm ?
It would really help for those who go with the VR6 subframe...

Nope - but contact Dutchbuild, he sells modified 02M shafts now.


----------



## mdb (Jul 6, 2007)

will the tt/337 (312mm) front hubs work with the mkIII gti/vr6 front subframe?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (mdb)*

I just checked the update on page 1. but what is the difference between Haldex I and II?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_*UPDATE Oct 08* Haldex GenII Conversion Kits Coming Soon for the MkII/III platform. This new kit will be based on the MkV rear axle setup, means no syncro parts are needed, this kit uses the parts from the latest MkV/TT setup, this kit can also be used without the 4Motion option to install an indendent rear suspension. Kit will be modular based so you an update in stages.
Stay tuned..









More info please


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Rear brake upgrade for 5x100 hubs.
Anyone with suggestions for a good upgrade?
Will R32 or S3 parts fit?
The adapters that was sold on this forum a while ago, do they still exist?
Other possibillities?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_Rear brake upgrade for 5x100 hubs.
Anyone with suggestions for a good upgrade?
Will R32 or S3 parts fit?
The adapters that was sold on this forum a while ago, do they still exist?
Other possibillities?

i have an extra pair of adapters, similar to those
they work with 11" VR6 rotors and R32 or equivalent calipers


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice thread. Has some great info in here. Thanks 
-Ian


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (mdb)*

If you have the 288 mm. brakes the 312 mm. TT brakes will bolt on.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
i have an extra pair of adapters, similar to those
they work with 11" VR6 rotors and R32 or equivalent calipers
They're mine








Thanks a lot!


----------



## woznaldo (Jun 29, 2007)

It hasn't been stated in this very interesting thread but, what is the benefit of fitting the Haldex rear diff?
I'm assuming that it will allow the car to feel more like a permanent AWD system and as such reduce the amount of understeer?
I currently drive a MY98 Subaru WRX and I love the fact that I can get power oversteer if I provoke it or it's wet (I have whiteline sway bars fitted). Can the same be done with the Haldex set up?
Woz


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (woznaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woznaldo* »_It hasn't been stated in this very interesting thread but, what is the benefit of fitting the Haldex rear diff?
I'm assuming that it will allow the car to feel more like a permanent AWD system and as such reduce the amount of understeer?
I currently drive a MY98 Subaru WRX and I love the fact that I can get power oversteer if I provoke it or it's wet (I have whiteline sway bars fitted). Can the same be done with the Haldex set up?
Woz
The benefit of the Haldex diff is that it can handle a lot more power then the Syncro system and you can have more of the power on the rear wheels.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Is Marcel still on the scene? I've got a couple of people contacting me about haldex conversions and the trusted dutchdub kits would be handy..
Thanks
Ben


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_The benefit of the Haldex diff is that it can handle a lot more power then the Syncro system and you can have more of the power on the rear wheels.

haldex puts the same amount of power to the rear, that syncro does. the most that either can do is 50%.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
haldex puts the same amount of power to the rear, that syncro does. the most that either can do is 50%.








It can for example be locked all the wayfrom start depending on controller adjustment


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice stuff i look forward to put my dutch build rear end parts on my mk 3,6 turbo soon..if i converte the mk4 rear end hubs to the mk2 bearings..will the mk 4 rear end axles then fit??or should they be shorter..?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggerbigben* »_Is Marcel still on the scene? I've got a couple of people contacting me about haldex conversions and the trusted dutchdub kits would be handy..
Thanks
Ben

Kit are now sold by Dutchbuild, same kit same quality....
http://www.dutchbuild.com


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Kit are now sold by Dutchbuild, same kit same quality....
http://www.dutchbuild.com

Thanks Marcel!
Ben


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

4Motion rear inner CV-joint will not accept G60 Syncro rear driveshaft.
The splines on the driveshafts are too short. The CV-joints are 28.3 mm. thru the spline hole, the spline on the driveshafts are 31 mm. total, minus 5 mm. in to the locking spring and minus 2.5 mm. for the washer on the inner side. That makes 23.5 mm. all together, missing approx 5 mm. to fit.
What is the trick here? I guess a lot of people have done this before...


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_4Motion rear inner CV-joint will not accept G60 Syncro rear driveshaft.
The splines on the driveshafts are too short. The CV-joints are 28.3 mm. thru the spline hole, the spline on the driveshafts are 31 mm. total, minus 5 mm. in to the locking spring and minus 2.5 mm. for the washer on the inner side. That makes 23.5 mm. all together, missing approx 5 mm. to fit.
What is the trick here? I guess a lot of people have done this before...


i forget exactly what i did, i'll see if i took any pics of that stuff...but i think i just did't use that big plastic washer that goes under the CV joint and i put that spring washer on the top and then retaining washer over it. tight fit but it worked and so far car's been driving good.
But don't quote me on everything i've said above, i have to go find an illustration to see how they are supposed to go on, hopefully that reminds me of what i did


----------



## dubbinASE (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Bump for some great info. This should be a sticky.


----------



## Heika (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Dutch1967)*

Is there a bigger summary of the conversion than whats said in the first page and spread out in the thread how to build this.
would help alot
btw i drive a Golf mk3 vr6 syncro


----------



## dubbinASE (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Heika)*

sorry to get off topic but Heika how much Hp you pushing through the syncro drive train? Stripped gears? bad coupler? Im just wondering how far to one could push it without destroying it?


_Modified by dubbinASE at 4:59 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (dubbinASE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinASE* »_sorry to get off topic but Heika how much Hp you pushing through the syncro drive train? Stripped gears? bad coupler? Im just wondering how far to one could push it without destroying it?

_Modified by dubbinASE at 4:59 PM 2-28-2009_

you'll start stripping gears around 350-400hp once you get some bad load shock. if you dont get load shock, it'll be fine at those levels.


----------



## dubbinASE (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (TBT-Syncro)*

what do you mean by load shock? im not running locked diffs @ the moment. i just picked up a syncro g60 do you think it could handle a 16v with T3 t4 swap or would that be pushing it?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (dubbinASE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinASE* »_what do you mean by load shock? im not running locked diffs @ the moment. i just picked up a syncro g60 do you think it could handle a 16v with T3 t4 swap or would that be pushing it?

load shocks happens when you you're under full load, then you lose traction, and then you get it back instantly.
a common one is beign wide open throttle, and driving over a bridge expansion joint, then going right back to pavement. so when you go over the expansion joint, both front tires spin free, then they hit the pavement, and you have full traction again, the shock strips the gears.


----------



## Heika (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (TBT-Syncro)*

Im at 250 hp atm, but goin for more im tryin to get all the facts








but im afraid it could still fail at my power.
and what ive heard its much more fun driving with haldex than syncro.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Heika)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Heika* »_Im at 250 hp atm, but goin for more im tryin to get all the facts








but im afraid it could still fail at my power.
and what ive heard its much more fun driving with haldex than syncro.


my car was 300hp for several years without any problem. its been 400 hp for awhile now.
funny, i hear syncro is more fun than haldex. we dont have all the low speed bind problem that they have, and our cars are like 75lbs lighter on the nose


----------



## mk3 yeti (Apr 1, 2009)

I've just done my best to scan through this thread but can someone confirm the parts i need please?
I am Converting a 94 Corrado VR to mk4 R32 engine and running gear
I have the full R32 in bits and am fitting the engine and loom at the mo so i think i now need
- golf mk3/passat 35i vr6 sncro rear beam (what is the difference between the two?)
- golf mk3/passat 35i vr6 syncro rear trailing arms
- golf vr6 front hubs
- custom driveshafts using the mk4's inner cvs and sharan outer cvs
- dutchdub's conversion kit
- new arb's/bushes/bearings
if anyone could help that'd be great! 
cheers
andy


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegard* »_Front 5x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock VR6 Syncro with Sharan outer CV
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 5x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro

Front 4x100, stock width, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock G60 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm, optional S2 callipers. 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro, optional 100 mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, stock width 
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: G60 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro
Front 4x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Subframe from Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock Mk3 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm. Optional S2 callipers, 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: Golf 3 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro_Modified by Vegard at 11:54 AM 3-5-2008_

I'm preparing to convert my MK2 from FWD to AWD








First I was thinking about 02C gearbox + "Skoda" Angle drive
I did some reserch and THE angle drive is not only SKODA!
Golf MK4 and Bora also have this same angle drive ('98 - '00). And it's hard to find anyway








BUT I can tell you more - even Audi A3 has it








I bought today a gearbox for my MK2 from '99 Audi A3 1.8T - EAJ
As far as I know EAJ it's the only gerabox that Audi released with 02C 409 053M
I check in ETKA to be sure and it doesn't say much about it. There is only one picture with internels and ratios for gear 3,4 and 5 the rest is missing?
I don't have ETKA with Seat and Skoda parts but for VW and Audi I'm sure that there are 7 gearboxes with 02C 409 053M Angle Drive (6 VW and 1 Audi).
Becaus I bought Haldex with that gearbox and I'm gonna use it I have to either widden the rear syncro suspension with trailing arms from Golf3 Syncro or shorten driveshafts according to those 3 setups above. What about widdening rear suspension by moving trailing arms mounts about 1cm to the site?


_Modified by Apsik at 1:17 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_
Becaus I bought Haldex with that gearbox and I'm gonna use it I have to either widden the rear syncro suspension with trailing arms from Golf3 Syncro or shorten driveshafts according to those 3 setups above. What about widdening rear suspension by moving trailing arms mounts about 1cm to the site?

_Modified by Apsik at 1:17 AM 6-23-2009_

Save yourself the trouble and buy a set of Mk3 trailing arms and use them with your stock axles.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (Dutch1967)*

i have a 4 motion controller for sale. it is brand new in box never installed. 
i bought it for my mk2 haldex swap but have sinced parted out the project. 
bought it for 1300.00 
i took the bubble wrap off to night for the fisrt time ot take the pics
i am asking 1200 obo. 
Function description off the 4-motion controller.
Basic functions:
the 4-motion controller is to activate the motor inside the haldex unit to close the pressure valve
so the clutch's inside the haldex unit will be activated and the power off the engine will be transferred to the rear wheels.
Brake function (safety)
When the brake is pressed, the haldex unit is deactivated! to ensure normal operation off the abs system.
When the brake is released, the haldex unit will be activated again.
Handbrake function (safety)
When the handbrake is used, the haldex unit is deactivated! For safety.
When the handbrake is released, the haldex unit will be activated again.
Oil temperature haldex unit (safety)
The temperature off the hydraulic oil is monitored with a sensor.
When the temperature gets above 100C the haldex unit is deactivated!
When the temperature drops below 100C the haldex unit will be activated again!
Extra:
The display also shows the highest reached temperature off the hydraulic oil.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are different modes possible: S1ON/OFF/S2ON
Mode 1 switch to the left! S1 ON
The haldex unit will be active 100% meaning a power distribution off 50%/50% to the front and rear wheels.
DELAY:
The time needed to activate the haldex is adjustable from 1 to 20Ms
The black button counts down (-1) and the red button counts up (+1).
The brake function will be active!
Responding when you press the brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the brake!
The handbrake function will be active!
Responding when you use the hand brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the hand brake!
Monitor the hydraulic oil temperature off the haldex unit
the temperature off the oil inside the haldex unit will be monitored.
then the microcontroller will open ore close the pressure valve a little bit more ore less to get the best oil viscosity.
(still testing for best results)
temperature oil viscosity pressure valve
lower than 20C high opened little more
20C normal normal
higher than 20C low closed a little more

When the oil temperature reaches 100C the haldex unit will be deactivated!
When the oil temperature drops bellow 100C the haldex unit will be activated!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mode 2 switch to the right! S2 ON
The haldex unit will be active 0% to 100%
Meaning a adjustable power distribution off :
100% to 50%(front)
0% to 50% (back
Power distribution:
You can adjust the power distribution by pressing the red ore black
buttons to increase ore decrees the percents shown at the display.
0 = off 10 = 10% 20 = 20% 30 = 30% 40 = 40% 50 = 50%
60 = 60% 70 = 70% 80 = 80% 90 = 90% 100 = 100%
Delay:
The time needed to activate the haldex is adjustable from 1 to 20Ms
The black button counts down (-1) and the red button counts up (+1).
The brake function will be active!
responding when you press the brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the brake!
The handbrake function will be active!
responding when you use the hand brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the hand brake!
Monitor the oil temperature off the haldex unit
The temperature off the oil inside the haldex unit will be monitored.
Then the microcontroller will only deactivate the haldex unit when the oil temperature reaches 100C!
When the oil temperature drops bellow 100C the haldex unit will be activated!
basically by pushing button 3 and 4 you can increase ore decrease the % from 0% to 100%
and the microcontroller applies the needed pressure to activate the haldex clutch's.
This also influences the viscosity off the oil., that's why the microcontroller only does that in mode 1.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The lcd display!
On the lcd display we can see the status off the haldex unit!
What mode we are in : (OFF/S1ON/S2ON).
If the brake is pressed : (BRAKE)
If the handbrake is used : (HBRAKE)
The temperature off the hydraulic oil : (20.5C)
If temperature gets higher then 100C : (TEMP!!)
Oil reached: highest temperature reached! (max.C)
These units are no longer being produced.
Here are some pics. this is a,plug and play setup.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (shortshiften)*

grear topic this should be sticky


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Syncro to Haldex Conversion kit and 02M mount available (bam20v)*

well guys after my turbo is up and running looks like i am going to need some help . there is so much i am going crazy lol. so whats a better way to go i have a a3 gti vr6??? i wont be doing it till next winter but if i start buying parts soon it wint break the bank ...


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

am I to understand that this is a replacement of the 3 bolt syncro plate? 
if so I'd like to get a set, saves me having to engineer my own.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

also if someone has a haldex unit just hanging around, could I bother you for some basic dimensions?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

ViolentBlue said:


> am I to understand that this is a replacement of the 3 bolt syncro plate?
> if so I'd like to get a set, saves me having to engineer my own.


 thats an o2m motor mount


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> thats an o2m motor mount


 No, that's an O2M gearbox mount


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

> *UPDATE Oct 08* Haldex GenII Conversion Kits Coming Soon for the MkII/III platform. This new kit will be based on the MkV rear axle setup, means no syncro parts are needed, this kit uses the parts from the latest MkV/TT setup, this kit can also be used without the 4Motion option to install an indendent rear suspension. Kit will be modular based so you an update in stages.Stay tuned..


 so is this kit still available? whats the latest?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

halchka99 said:


> so is this kit still available? whats the latest?


 I talked to Wilco (dutchbuild.com) last night about this. 
His answer is: he has found a way to make the mk5 rear axle/diff combo work on mk2/corrado etc cars, BUT because of the fact that there is NO rebuild kit available for the diff(it's an exchange object) and the fact that there is no LSD upgrade available, he decided that it isn't cost-effective to mass-produce these kits.. 
If you still want one, you can email Wilco, but I think that the price will be pretty high, considering the fact it has to be custom-fabricated...


----------



## tuner4vag (Mar 20, 2009)

i am trying to visit the DUTCHBUILD.COM page and my browser keeps warning me that this site has malicius software and i can proceed with my own responsibility . can anyone help? is there another site that i can purchase the parts for the syncro to haldex job?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

tuner4vag said:


> i am trying to visit the DUTCHBUILD.COM page and my browser keeps warning me that this site has malicius software and i can proceed with my own responsibility . can anyone help? is there another site that i can purchase the parts for the syncro to haldex job?


http://www.dutchbuild.com/

No problems with this one 

And I recommend Wilco, he is a nice guy! Bought all the conversion parts from him.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Vegard said:


> http://www.dutchbuild.com/
> 
> No problems with this one
> 
> And I recommend Wilco, he is a nice guy! Bought all the conversion parts from him.


incorrect. that site is flagged for malicious code.

Wilco is not a nice guy to everyone. He screwed Isaam out of a substantial amount of money.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> incorrect. that site is flagged for malicious code.
> 
> Wilco is not a nice guy to everyone. He screwed Isaam out of a substantial amount of money.
> :thumbdown:


Sorry to hear, I didn't know that. So I speak for myself, I have received great service only from Wilco.


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> incorrect. that site is flagged for malicious code.
> 
> Wilco is not a nice guy to everyone. He screwed Isaam out of a substantial amount of money.
> :thumbdown:


 
After running my company without any problems the last years we do have an issue with one particular person that is also on this Forum. Dutchbuild and Issam Abed started a fruitful relation back in 2008 however here’s my side of the story since what was a personal conflict is now public, so here’s the full scope… 

For start: 

Issam had me pay twice for shipping of a GT42 turbocharger. After informing him he refused to pay me back, so I ordered a BOV from him to compensate the difference, since this is how it works with him. 

Secondly Issam and Dutchbuild agreed to build him a VW Bora (Jetta) 4MOTION from a bare shell we had sitting in the workshop. The whole project was discussed and Issam paid a down payment to start the work on this project. We bought a large number of special parts for him to buildup the shell. 
2However after 6 months it seemed that Issam changed his mind and refused to pay for the work done so far and parts purchased. After several attempts to fix the issue we decided to cancel the project and now Issam is claiming his down payment back. 
3We also agreed that INA engineer was going to do some development work by designing a installlation kit to fit a Eaton Charger on an 2.5L I5 engine including air-con delete option for that same engine. Agian after several attempts no progress was made after a years’ timeframe. 
So this was the end of the relationship with INA Engineering and Dutchbuild. And yes we are a fast growing company and get too much email requests a day, which we all try to answer within a reasonable timeframe if off course related to our products. In the meantime we are setting up a new website to fix the current issues with the old. For those interested check the following link:http://www.dutchbuild.com/new/ 

I was startet with the building off a Golf mk2 Race-car with 2.0TFSI and 4wd etc. I want to start a new topic from this project so the people can see how I build this car. Normaly I don't replay in topics etc. but I think that this is a good way for people for when they have questions etc. I want to build this car for testing our new parts like a new Haldex-controller and a new bolt-on trailingarms etc. I'll hope that I can start with posting pictures in the begin from next week. 


For questions you can always mail me at: [email protected] 

Kind regards, 
Wilco Schimmel


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am a customer from dutchbuild for about 2 years now,and i would like to react about some guy who is talking bad about Wilco and his company. 
My project car is sitting at the moment in his garage for a lot of changes,and all i can say that the quality of work, products and agreement about when the car is finished is very clear to me 
It is very easy to ruin someones company through the internet so this is why i`ve had to react. 
In the vw motorsport section i shall put a topic from my car, this will be as well a track car for on the road. 

greetz skywalker


----------



## tuner4vag (Mar 20, 2009)

ok ,back in business. thanks everyone for responding so fast . 
the next thing is to contact Dutchbuild for some details.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Vegard said:


> Sorry to hear, I didn't know that. So I speak for myself, I have received great service only from Wilco.


 Vegard you have also received great service from us. 



dutchbuild said:


> After running my company without any problems the last years we do have an issue with one particular person that is also on this Forum.


 This is why in late 2009 you told me you had to store cars to make $$ in order to pay the bills because business was slow for you? Yes sounds like a company without any problems. 



dutchbuild said:


> Dutchbuild and Issam Abed started a fruitful relation back in 2008 however here’s my side of the story since what was a personal conflict is now public, so here’s the full scope…


 Yes that is correct. My relationship to you extended from the original Dutch which is nothing but an amazing individual. 




dutchbuild said:


> Issam had me pay twice for shipping of a GT42 turbocharger. After informing him he refused to pay me back, so I ordered a BOV from him to compensate the difference, since this is how it works with him.


 :laugh:....What a complete lie.42R? You recieved a 47R!! 

We shipped you THIS turbocharger: 
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-053&Category_Code=GRT 

We charged your credit card for $3020 USD and we were invoiced by ATP for 3017.48 USD. That included the turbocharger , fittings and shipping to the Netherlands. I gave you my word when I told you I would sell it to you at cost and I did. To ship JUST the turbocharger alone was over $150 USD. IT IS 55 LBS! You keep referencing how much that $3020 USD cost you with the exchange rate. I am not Visa....I do not control the exchange rate so that is a mute point , something you fail to understand. 

You never "ordered" a BOV. I had one here in stock and you wanted it. You told me you would pay for it later on or put towards credit for the project. It was shipped to you express at my expense because I trusted you 6 MONTHS LATER so why create the illusion that I shipped you the BOV to cover the extra shipping?. 
Dutchbuild's reputation extends from the previous owner, not from yourself. 



dutchbuild said:


> Secondly Issam and Dutchbuild agreed to build him a VW Bora (Jetta) 4MOTION from a bare shell we had sitting in the workshop. The whole project was discussed and Issam paid a down payment to start the work on this project. We bought a large number of special parts for him to buildup the shell.


 *Ok where are these special parts Wilco? If you bought them for me then they are mine correct? Why not ship them to me?* 


dutchbuild said:


> 2However after 6 months it seemed that Issam changed his mind and refused to pay for the work done so far and parts purchased. After several attempts to fix the issue we decided to cancel the project and now Issam is claiming his down payment back.


 :banghead:....WHAT WORK? I never refused to pay for anything. You told me you bought parts for me and I told you to ship them. That was FEBRUARY 2010 .You were building the MKIV Bora shell for yourself and you told me you had the parts laying around. If you did work then why didnt you show me the work? 
I am claiming my downpayment back because YOU SOLD THE SHELL. :banghead: 
What did you lose? NOTHING 
What did I lose? I have NOTHING to show for the $$ I spent. 



dutchbuild said:


> 3We also agreed that INA engineer was going to do some development work by designing a installlation kit to fit a Eaton Charger on an 2.5L I5 engine including air-con delete option for that same engine. Agian after several attempts no progress was made after a years’ timeframe.


 :sly: 
I am a Rotrex/HKS dealer....WHY would I develop a Supercharger kit for the 2.5 Motor based on an Eaton Supercharger? 

This supercharger is what YOU wanted for your twin charged project. Eaton Supercharger fed into Garrett GT47R so why make up this lie? 
The individual on ebay would not sell to YOU because you had an international ebay account so I used MY account , bought the supercharger for you and had it shipped to me. I developed the brackets for the supercharger but then you wanted me to invest more money into this.I thought me wasting $500 USD on an inefficient Toyota Supercharger was enough. 



dutchbuild said:


> So this was the end of the relationship with INA Engineering and Dutchbuild.


 Of course it was: 
Wilco Expenses : 0 
INA Expenses : BOV / Supercharger / Deposit for shell. 
What do I owe you Wilco? Nothing. 
You are holding all the cards and once you got your HEAVILY SPONSORED DISCOUNTED TURBO , you moved onto the next part distributor that you could run his nuts. Unfortunately I do not operate like that. 



dutchbuild said:


> For questions you can always mail me at: [email protected]
> 
> Kind regards,
> Wilco Schimmel


 Get an advertising account. You can use the money you owe me to pay for it.....otherwise do not post here any longer.


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

If you say something about Wilco please tell the truth,at the moment when i brought my car to his workshop the shell was sitting in a corner,i have seen with my own eyes that there already was worked on that chassis for you mister ina and NO the shell isn´t sold to someone else i have seen with my own eyes that the car was picked up by a scrapyard and that the shell is destroyed and dont try to say dat i am a liar,because i am absolutely independent in this issue 
For the time i know Wilco by now i can assure you that he is a trusty guy in fact sometimes he is to good,and i dare to say that!!


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

Issam – this is my last reply on this topic, half of Vortex knows you lie about things look at the number of people complaining about your service! 
The only comment I’m going to make is that the majority of folks will understand how much time it takes to prepare a bodyshell, removing undercoating, welding bracing, cage preperation etc. And yes we also collected parts for this car, like suspension and drivetrian parts however on our expense and now you are claiming them??? And we need to ship them to you??? Listen buddy your down payment would not even cover the cost of shipping your down payment would not even cover for the labor we put into it. 

Btw we didn’t sell the bodyshell, the shell was crushed to make room for other projects. ..means we had to write it off to our account, but that is our business risk. 

Issue closed and back to business, this thread contains too much information to get locked down or removed. Call us if you want to discuss further or take legal actions…


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

skywalker38 said:


> If you say something about Wilco please tell the truth,at the moment when i brought my car to his workshop the shell was sitting in a corner,i have seen with my own eyes that there already was worked on that chassis for you mister ina and NO the shell isn´t sold to someone else i have seen with my own eyes that *the car was picked up by a scrapyard and that the shell is destroyed* and dont try to say dat i am a liar,because i am absolutely independent in this issue
> For the time i know Wilco by now i can assure you that he is a trusty guy in fact sometimes he is to good,and i dare to say that!!


 Hello, 
How is this news supposed to make one happy?! I would really appreciated if your input in this topic was limited as what you have posted has confirmed why we should be upset. What you have stated is known in North America as theft i.e. paying for a product and having said individual dispose of product rather than supplying it to the customer. 

Here is proof of 1 of the confirmed payments to Dutchbuild: 
Hello INA Engineering, 

Your payment for €500.00 EUR to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview. 

Currency conversion: $739.09 USD = €500.00 EUR 



dutchbuild said:


> Issam – this is my last reply on this topic, half of Vortex knows you lie about things look at the number of people complaining about your service!


 "Half of Vortex" 
Wilco if you are going to resort to childish antics and remarks then clearly you have nothing else better to state.Do not worry about our customer service. We service 100's of customers around the globe daily and if there are issues we work them out with the customers. You do not get this far and not have a few problems along the way.One thing no one will ever post about Issam Abed/ INA is that we took a customers money and told him sorry but "thank you and f-off". This is what you have done. 
See the difference? 



dutchbuild said:


> Call us if you want to discuss further or take legal actions…


 Wilco, 
We have called you numerous times over the last 6 months since our last conversation was on April 27th 2010. You have not returned any of these phone calls or messages.As stated above, you are holding all the cards. 


dutchbuild said:


> The only comment I’m going to make is that the majority of folks will understand how much time it takes to prepare a bodyshell, removing undercoating, welding bracing, cage preperation etc. And yes we also collected parts for this car, like suspension and drivetrian parts however on our expense and now you are claiming them??? And we need to ship them to you??? Listen buddy your down payment would not even cover the cost of shipping your down payment would not even cover for the labor we put into it.


 Wilco, 
Dutchbuild is not the only company in the world versed on building or preparing a shell. INA ENgineering/Issam Abed has nothing to show for the investment they made with Dutchbuild. We asked you for documented proof of this "labour" invested or these "parts" purchased. Where did the $$ that we sent you go!? Do you realise how unprofessional you sound right now? 

You have OPENLY stated on vortex that you prepared the shell and then crushed it to make room for other projects, a concept which makes absolutely no sense considering the circumstances. I would imagine a 4WD MKIV Jetta Chassis is worth more rolling than to a junkyard, especially a chassis that has been "prepared". Clearly we must live on different planets. 




dutchbuild said:


> Issue closed and back to business, this thread contains too much information to get locked down or removed. Call us if you want to discuss further or take legal actions…


 Yes back to business.Legal action to claim apprrox $1400USD from you will cost us more than what we actually invested with you. We will write this off as a company "expense" for 2010 but we will make it known around the globe about our experience with Dutchbuild.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dutchbuild said:


> Issam – this is my last reply on this topic, half of Vortex knows you lie about things look at the number of people complaining about your service!


Wilco. 
Diego Andrés Bustamante would like to comment about your service too:



> I bought a 02M gearbox and inmediately I found a guy that offer the 02M mounts for MK3 at internet. When I was to do the payment I ask him for a discount and he accepted (he quoted me 250 Eur shipped and accepted 160 Eur.. too much of a discount but I thought he was talking out some old stock he had). The fact is that they never arrived after making the payment with my credit card and he stop commicating with me or answering my emails. Thanks God my credit card put my money back into my account because I realized that it was a fraud and move fast.When I get the money back from refund inmediately after I received an email telling me why I did that that he already sent the mounts.I ask him for the tracking # and stop emails again


I have been selling Diego parts for over 4 years but he would like others to know about your service since I am the only one that complained. I will let the others post too....

Let me know when you can send me back my refund.


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

What are you talk about :screwy:. This person want to pay with Credit Card and that doesn't work. After he have pay with Paypal I have send him the parts he has buy. This parts ar disappears by the TNT Postal. I have send him new parts again and he have received his parts, Read his mail on di 20-4-2010 2:09:

Diego Andrés

Phone: XXXXXXXX
E-mail: XXXXXXXX

hi wilco i recieved the metal plate plus the gearbox mount thanks for that. i am intersetsd in the camber adjustment kit whats the best price you could do it for. i am also looking for front engine mount.
could you give me some information what parts i need to convert 4 stud hubs to 5 stud and what drive shafts i will have to use.

thanks



I'll hope that you will know that you are busy with extortion me, and that is a crime.
I don't send monye what's not belong to you. I can stop this when I send 500 Euro.
This money is not the problem but it's a principle Questie now why I don't send this ever.


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

INA said:


> Wilco.
> Diego Andrés Bustamante would like to comment about your service too:
> 
> 
> ...


How sad can you be,to use other people names on this topic to give wilco a bad name.
You were saying that it is was strange to wreck a 4motion jetta chassis but you forget that he already made changes for your likes and this means not to everybody`s taste so come on!!
And one other thing to mention the chassis is picked up for you all the way in Berlin from where wilco`s company is located to get there is an 7.5 hour drive and then back again!!
So if you take a look to Wilco`s part he just lost money for the project
Oh and one other thing why is your website under construction and for how long,a bit strange for someone who is running a professional company don`t you think


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

This needs to be settled off of the forums, please.


----------

